# Is Whistler Doomed???



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Wilster said:


> I've been eagerly awaiting opening weekend since.. well... closing weekend. So now when I look at the weather, I'm devastated! It makes me wonder if global warming has doomed us all. I monitor the weather every day and every forecast is calling for rain, rain and more rain. Not just in the valley but all the way up to 2500m (Whistler is 2200M). This weekend is obviously ruined but they're saying it's gonna stay like this for weeks. So are they going to have to shut Whistler down!? I mean 2 weeks of rain in the alpine is going to take the whole base away. What then?
> 
> Is anyone else panicking right now? I'm FREAKING OUT



welcome to the world of the european slider!

this is just the beginning. first you get loads of precipitation, but during a period of unseasonably warm weather. ie rain.

and then as soon as it gets cold, you realise that it is only cold due to the clear sky nights. clear sky = no cloud = no precip = no snow.

your entire season suddenly hinges on the sun coming out to melt the over night ice for a few hours in the afternoon, before it returns to being bullet proof again.


or you might just be 'suffering' a later than average season's start?

note; the little italian hill that used to have waist deep powder on only had that for about 3 years. it then had half decent snow cover for about 5 years, but for the last 3 years, it barely opened for a whole month.

it'll be a shame for a similar fate to befall whistler, especially with that shiny new cable car eye sore to pay for.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Wilster, don't freak out. Check this out: Whistler Blackcomb - Weather Stats

It's totally a natural phenomenon that sometimes the season starts a little later, and snowfall is a little sparser than usual. I mean, look at 04-05 -- a pathetic amount of snowfall. Yeah it's weird and it sucks and I hate it too, but I think it's got less to do with global warming than natural cyclic weather trends. 

That notwithstanding, I'm also going completely *batshit crazy* waiting for the season to start.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Whistler will be fine, it's just going to be a rough start to the season. The Almanac said its going to be a wet and mild winter so big dumps will be rare and it will be warm out on the hill.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Last year was a late start (thank you Pineapple Express), but ended up with 50ft+ of snowfall.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Never thought I'd hear of a time when the North East is having better snow conditions than Whistler!!! I'm sure it wont last long.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys get the cold lake effect... We get a warm ocean.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i cannot believe whistler isnt open yet. i cant imagine upper management being too happy...but i dont see much global warming out east. its fricken cold lol...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i cannot believe whistler isnt open yet. i cant imagine upper management being too happy...but i dont see much global warming out east. its fricken cold lol...


Whistler opened on wednesday actually. Conditions were okay, it snowed all day up top and kinda rained in the village


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

most of the northeast does not see any of that lake effect at all.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> most of the northeast does not see any of that lake effect at all.


Yeah and the parts that do get it don't even have mountains. Good thing they invented snowguns because one thing we do have is sub temps


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

Snowmobiled Up To Pemby Ice Cap Today, Acoss The Valley From Whistler. Had To 4x4 With The Truck Probably Up To 3000-3500 Ft Level. The Bottom Up To About 4500 Ft Sucked Pretty Bad. Above The 5500 Foot Level Was Ok Though. At Around 7000 Ft The Snow Turned To Nice Pow, Although It's Still A Bit Hurting Due To Low Snow Levels. Dude, Don't Stress, It'll Come Soon, And Then It'll Dump Like Crazy. As For Riding On The Hill, Stick To The High Shit When It's Open. Peak Or Symphony Chair Are Your Best Bets. It'll Happen, It Always Does...


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

warm moist winters generally mean lots of snow, but yea it sucks in the west our hills have no snow either, but I am currently in a hotel in revelstoke BC pretty nice riding at the top


----------

